# Best part about a Skyline!



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

We drive home at the end of the day or event! :thumbsup:


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

? I don't get it :nervous: :chuckle:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Must be a good show then... my normally goes home smoking on the back on a recovery truck.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that we are driving one of the coolest/rare cars out there, reputation as Godzilla, and makes a sound like no other?!?!?


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe it's more of an American expression meaning....You go to "track day" you leave there with a broken car.


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> that we are driving one of the coolest/rare cars out there, reputation as Godzilla, and makes a sound like no other?!?!?


I like this as well.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

.... that you know where every gas station is located in the entire country.


----------

